# Gender Experts/Ramzi were they wrong for you, my pic attached looks all boy!



## Kay0102

Been predicted another boy by Gender Experts with the attached result. I am so happy if it is my boys are my life but we are done at 3 and its the thought of never having a daughter that kills me inside. I lost my Mum when I was young to cancer and I think this is playing a huge part. From what I can tell Ramzi is very accurate and mine looks ALL boy. Were they right for you? I have sensed boy and had same pregnancy again. We did gentle swaying (female on top and straight to toilet after) but it appears it hasn't worked x

https://i59.tinypic.com/1zmch6s.jpg


----------



## Misscalais

Ive seen ramzi theory be wrong. I have no clue with mine. I have 3 boys and i was very disappointed to hear boy the 3rd time. But by the time my due date came ( and went lol ) i was bonded with my little boy. He arrived 8 days late, and i still felt that jolt of GD when i checked to see if he might of turned into a she but it was only a few seconds. Hes such a funny little boy. Totally different in many ways to his big brothers. Hes got my DHs big blue eyes so hes naturally a charmer just like his dad lol.
I hope you do hear girl, but if not i hope you will feel ok once bub arrives.
Im pregnant with my 4th ( unplanned ) and dreading my scan.


----------



## motherofboys

Scan images can be flipped so can be inaccurate for these theories. 
Pregnancy symptoms wise my first 3 were identical, my 4th was so completely opposite and was a 4th boy. While friend with 2 girls and a boy said her 2nd girl was identical to her boy, she was convinced she'd have a 2nd boy.


----------



## embeth

Ramzi was right for me this time but I've heard so many times it can be wrong and it's basically 50/50! 
Symptom wise my first two boys were identical pregnancies, with my third I thought girl as I felt much worse than with them but no another boy! This time I felt worse again and have been told girl but the main difference was it went on for so much longer than with my boys.. It may be you notice difference in your symptoms as time goes on. I know people who have had identical symptoms and opposite genders.. You can never tell xx


----------



## Kay0102

Thanks for your replies ladies. I'm clinging on to a tiny hope it might be pink and will feel a tinge of disappointment if it isn't but that won't last long and I'll have bonded with my little boy in no time. As long as its healthy I'm happy. I'm thanking my lucky stars for the 3 I have. I find out 1st Nov so will update! Xx


----------



## bobster

They got my ramzi wrong but we're right on nub. Good luck


----------



## Kay0102

They were wrong bambino is a princess x


----------



## emmajane

Kay0102 said:


> They were wrong bambino is a princess x

Congratulations! :pink:


----------



## mumandco

Congratulations xx


----------

